# What not to do to your GTO



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG... :lol: :confused


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

I.Q. test for owner ?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What I can't figure out is why in the hell he thought it was necessary to pull the badges off the rear and move them further up the trunk? It just looks wrong. Everything about it looks wrong!:willy:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

a lone wolf in a pack of GOATS....LOL, what about the tags on the window post reminds me of my daughters Barbi Corvette after we stickered it out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too much time spent in the sticker aisle at autozone. Tag says Veg, that's why man needs meat, vegetarians just aint right.. Wisconsin, who would of thought..


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

dancing with wolves gto, nice


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

why ruin such a good car? its embarrassing


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What really irritates me, is that I got a chance to look at the ballots today, I pulled them all out of the trash and...

This asshat got 6 votes to my 1.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

Who owns this car?

The beared brother in law Alan Garner from Hangover or Chazz Micheal Micheals:shutme from Blades of Glory.


----------



## T2ENT (May 12, 2011)

This is just about as bad as the Buick fender vent stickers everyone is putting on their cars/trucks.. makes me sick to my stomache.. literally...


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!!,,lol How could you do that,,lol


----------



## sferris (May 14, 2011)

Speachless.... wow!!!


----------



## Solidus106_GTO (Feb 2, 2011)

T2ENT said:


> This is just about as bad as the Buick fender vent stickers everyone is putting on their cars/trucks.. makes me sick to my stomache.. literally...


This is true.... Also the annoying fake chrome trim http://www.ronusa.com/images/Stainless/08TownCountryWindowTrim1.jpg


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

****ing priceless


----------



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

I cried laughing!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

